# problems with open-web floor joists



## ceilingkicker1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Have any other drywall professionals experienced center cracks of drywall tape seams in basement ceilings when wallboard is fastened directly to this type of joist? This problem is thermal/hygrometric structural movement and may manifest itself as a tension crack and also may be subject to compression and beading of the same joint at different times of the year! If use of expansion joints is not an option, this problem defies a solution. The use of hat channel is not a widely accepted preventive measure in this area of the country (upper midwest.) Hope to hear from others!


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

ceilingkicker1 said:


> This problem is thermal/hygrometric structural movement and may manifest itself as ....


Professor ceilingkicker1, I presume


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

ceilingkicker1 said:


> Have any other drywall professionals experienced center cracks of drywall tape seams in basement ceilings when wallboard is fastened directly to this type of joist? This problem is thermal/hygrometric structural movement and may manifest itself as a tension crack and also may be subject to compression and beading of the same joint at different times of the year! If use of expansion joints is not an option, this problem defies a solution. The use of hat channel is not a widely accepted preventive measure in this area of the country (upper midwest.) Hope to hear from others!


 You have to think outside the box, you can't say "Ihave a problem, but the solutin is not an option"


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

This site is great, academics and active duty military getting together to solve the long-standing "last great problem".

Thankyou both


----------



## Bad Boy Biker (Dec 12, 2009)

I live in what was our model home. The basement sheetrock is glued and screwed to the open-web joist. We used paper tape not mesh. 2,500 sq. ft. not a crack in it after 20 years. It was painted with a semi-gloss and the joints do not reflect through. Makes for a huge open space. The sheetrock ceiling makes it look more like living space in a home. We hate to use suspended ceilings, looks to business like. 

I do not know if this helps. good luck.


Ride Safe, Wave, I'll Wave Back.
Bad Boy Biker


----------

